# Tackle Storage Question



## prelude13 (Sep 15, 2013)

What are the best kind of tackle boxes to use in saltwater. I'm finding that in the cheaper plastic containers some of my lures and terminal tackle are rusting fairly quickly even though they are designed for saltwater. I've thought about getting the plano 3600 series that have the holes to allow air and water to flow through. I figure with these I could rinse the gear off when I rinse the yak off. Thoughts and suggestions are appreciated. Thanks,


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

Prelude I have noticed the same thing so I try to leave all my terminal tackle in their original zip lock bags. I also take the bare minimum on every trip. I fished last night with nothing more than a tiny 2in X 2in bag of hooks and absolutely slayed the trout and reds in Cinco.


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

The best box (after trying many) for me is the Plano guide series-

Below are a few pics. I like the deep well inside for small sledgehammer, extra line, pliers, extra miscellaneous items. And the individual boxes I can sort all of my gear. If I want to go for a short trip and need leaders/weights/swivels I can just grab that small compartment. I also have an empty small Plastic toolbox that I can drop a few of the small boxes in and not carry the entire box. As far as rust- I have tried several things. The best combo that works for me is to rinse well, and coat with reel magic once dry. I do this with plugs. I have also heard dipping them in lemon juice inhibits the rust, but reel magic seems to work and doesn't leave a residue like oils do. If you kayak fish, you will like the small compartments of this box. Allows you to travel light. I actually used to store one of these boxes behind the seat of my pamlico with what I needed when I freshwater kayak fished. You may also want to drop some silica gel paks in various trays of your boxes to absorb water, but I have not had a need to do this yet.


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Had hard time getting other pic to upload-


----------



## foxtrotuniform (Nov 11, 2013)

Here's what's been working well for me. I picked up one of those holey Plano trays (then converted a couple more with the drill press when I got home). Nowadays, anything that can rust lives in a holey box. (Hard baits, one knockers, topwater plugs, etc.) And everything that goes out on the boat, I just assume it's been doused in salt water by the end of the day. 

When I get home, I crack the lid on the holey boxes, hold them over the trash can, and douse everything inside with plenty of WD-40. When it starts dripping out the bottom, I shut the lid, shake them around a little bit, and leave them sitting on some metal shelves to dry. 

The WD displaces the salt water very well, and the dried residue seems to protect them pretty well from whatever salt is left behind. I've found that WD works much better than rinsing in water, which seems to make things worse. 

Surprisingly, the taste/smell doesn't bother the fish a bit. I was worried the WD-40 might dissolve some types of plastic baits, but so far it hasn't hurt any of my usual suspects (Z-man, Storm, Mirrolure, etc). 

FWIW, my reels get similar treatment. Sprayed to dripping with WD or Reel Magic, shaken dry, then topped off with a couple drops of gun oil on the moving parts. I don't rinse anything with the hose anymore. That always caused more harm than good, in my experience.





prelude13 said:


> What are the best kind of tackle boxes to use in saltwater. I'm finding that in the cheaper plastic containers some of my lures and terminal tackle are rusting fairly quickly even though they are designed for saltwater. I've thought about getting the plano 3600 series that have the holes to allow air and water to flow through. I figure with these I could rinse the gear off when I rinse the yak off. Thoughts and suggestions are appreciated. Thanks,


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Use old pill bottles for your hooks swivels beads and so on. I use 1 quick squirt of WD40 on hooks and swivels. I had a very smart Capt. tell me that trick. 
Good luck and Tight Lines


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I use the plastic containers but put them in a water proof bag for protection and easy to carry


----------

